# Ubuntu Server - Samba Hauptverzeichnis Freigabe keine Berechtigung Unterordner



## ascawath (25. Januar 2016)

Moin moin alle zusammen,

ich habe vor geraumer Zeit auf meinem Ubuntu-Server eine Samba Freigabe gemacht.
Die hat auch einwandfrei funktioniert, bis ich vorgestern neue Updates gezogen habe.
Ab diesem Zeitpunkt komme ich zwar auf Die Freigabe drauf, allerdings kann ich keine Unterordner mehr öffnen; dafür fehlt mir dann die Berechtigung.

Komischerweise funktionieren alle anderen Freigabe, so, wie sie es sollen.
Nur die eine, die das Hauptverzeichnis freigibt, spinnt.

Hier die /etc/samba/smb.conf

```
[global]
workgroup = WORKGROUP
server string = Server
wins support = yes
map to guest = bad user
guest account = nobody
netbios name = Server
encrypt passwords = yes
printing = cups
load printers = yes
printcap name = cups
browseable = yes
read only = no

[Server]
comment = Server Daten
path = /
read only = no
public = no
valid users = lucas
force user = lucas
force group = lucas
force create mode = 0777
force directory mode = 0777

[Iomega]
comment = Iomega Daten Speicher
path = /media/Iomega
valid users = lucas, smb, martin, laptop, iomega, tablet
force create mode = 0777
force directory mode = 0777
read only = no
public = no
force group = lucas
browseable = yes

[Temp]
comment = Zwischenspeicher fuer Irgendwas
path = /media/T
public = yes
force create mode= 0777
force directory mode = 0777
read only = no
browseable = yes
guest ok = no

[FTP]
comment = FTP Speicher Platz
path = /media/D
public = yes
force create mode = 0777
force directory mode = 0777
read only = no
browseable = yes
guest ok = no

[printers]
comment = Alle Drucker
browsable = yes
path = /var/spool/samba
printable = yes
public = yes
writable = no
create mode = 0777
guest ok = yes
force group = lucas

[print$]
comment = Druckertreiber
path = /etc/samba/drivers/W32X86/3
browseable = yes
guest ok = yes
write list = lucas, root
```
Vielen Dank für Eure Rückmledungen


----------

